# JInput - noch am Leben?



## Grizzly (15. Apr 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte einen oder mehrere über USB angeschlossene Joysticks bzw. Gamepads ansprechen. Ich hatte noch irgendwo im Hinterkopf das es dazu eine Bibliothek von Sun namens JInput gab. Das einzige, was ich dazu aber finden konnte, war diese Seite hier:

Jinput &mdash; Java.net

Da wurde schon ewig nichts mehr gemacht. Der Nightly Build wird ja automatisch erstellt und deswegen gibt es auch einen von gestern Nacht. Aber die letzten nicht automatisch erstellten Dateien sind vom April 2009. 

Suche ich vielleicht am falschen Ast und das Projekt ist zwischenzeitlich umgezogen? ???:L Oder gibt es eine Alternative zu JInput (aber bitte eine schlanke Bibliothek, die das Thema hier behandelt und nicht gleich so ein riesen Ding, wo noch 3D & Co. erschlägt - das brauche ich nämlich nicht  )?


----------



## Marco13 (15. Apr 2012)

Bei lwjgl.org - Home of the Lightweight Java Game Library wird, soweit ich das verstanden habe, JInput in eine eigene API eingewickelt. Habe selbst noch nichts damit gemacht, aber ggf. kannst du es dir ja mal ansehen....


----------



## Grizzly (15. Apr 2012)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:


> Bei lwjgl.org - Home of the Lightweight Java Game Library wird, soweit ich das verstanden habe, JInput in eine eigene API eingewickelt. Habe selbst noch nichts damit gemacht, aber ggf. kannst du es dir ja mal ansehen....



Sprich ich sollte die Jungs und Mädels von LWJGL mal anhauen, wo die ihr JInput her haben?


----------



## Marco13 (15. Apr 2012)

Wie gesagt: Im Detail habe ich es mir noch nicht angesehen. Aber sie verwenden wohl eine "alte" JInput-Lib, und haben da ihre eigenen Klassen (Controllers etc) drumgewickelt - letztere werden noch gewartet. Aber sicher kann man auch mal im LWJGL-Forum genauer nachfragen...


----------



## Grizzly (15. Apr 2012)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:


> Wie gesagt: Im Detail habe ich es mir noch nicht angesehen. Aber sie verwenden wohl eine "alte" JInput-Lib, und haben da ihre eigenen Klassen (Controllers etc) drumgewickelt - letztere werden noch gewartet. Aber sicher kann man auch mal im LWJGL-Forum genauer nachfragen...



Okay, ich habe mit mal die aktuelle Version des LWJGL heruntergeladen und in das Archiv rein geschaut. Die verwenden ebenfalls die letzte Version vom April 2009. Dann gibt es da wohl einfach keine neuere Version und die aktuelle Version funktioniert auch noch - obwohl ich da irgendwelche DirectX 8 Dateien habe herum fliegen sehen.


----------

